# Looking for someone 21-35 to talk to and be friends, I am disabled



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking for friendship, some IM or phone buddy. I am disabled which means it's hard for me to maintain a real life. Any encouragement, any support through my disability and I would be grateful. I can be a prayer partner and help you study the bible too. I'll socialize with you however much you want (daily,weekly,monthly).

I am looking for friends who have siblings to be able to relate to them.
I have an older brother that is 2 years apart from me.
I really want to meet others that live in this same family situation
This is what I desire most of anything

Looking for people who would like to play games, watch movies, and overall just to hang out with. My interest are history,science,arts,theology(Christianity), Computers(Windows,Android,Apple),Video Games(RPGS,JRPGS,Anime)about 50 games in steam(love emulators),Asian culture (took karate in the past), and the internet(know alot of useful websites). I live out in the country so I like animals and growing my own vegetables. I like survival and country life.

Skype as username: jmd504. My email is [email protected]. I can make arrangements if you use other IM services (Teamspeak,Steam,etc.) steam account is: comp504
Interested in video and/or voice conferencing, use Android but if you have an iphone with facetime or pc webcam let me know.

Email,IM,Voice and/or Video call
No In-real person meetups until i Approve
interested in what ever you want to do.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anyone interested?


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

sas62759 said:


> Video Games(RPGS,JRPGS,Anime)


Anime is a video game genre? My entire life has been a lie. Why didn't someone tell me sooner?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't have an older brother.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refreshing thread, 
got 1 hit so far I've tried only one small attempt at these places so far:
https://www.reddit.com/r/GamerPals
deviantart.com
yahoo.answers.com
quora.com
craigslist.com
christianpenpals.com - no responses and was strangly deleted
just tried ign.com
just signed up for neoGAF - waiting
longplays.org - most from EU
and hardcoregaming101.net
gamefaqs.com - waiting to post on forums (may take 2 weeks)

I have a few other places in mind but if you guys can help please drop me a message!


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refreshing post, anybody else from here?
I want to talk to someone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't want to disappoint you but here is not really a good place to look for people to chat with. Most people here don't like to/cannot chat with strangers.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not 21, but I share nearly every hobby with you. I sent you a skype friend request. Tried to search you on Steam but that username wasn't working.


----------



## Sennin (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, looks like you're trying really hard to reach out! I'd like to make more of an effort to reach out myself. It looks like we have quite a few interests in common. 

Unfortunately, work keeps me busy so I may not get to chat all that often; but hey, I'd say it's worth a shot! Send me a message or something and let me know!


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

if you have tried all of those forums and haven't had success, consider how you present yourself as you have pretty much covered most of the mainstream bits of internet where people loiter around 

it's abit formal and overbearing, having so much detail, looks like a CV (resume for american) for friends. as far as i can tell this is not a tactic that humanoids appreciate in this context. 

--- communication ends ---


----------



## DaniW (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey buddy, I can chat with you.

I'm also interested in art. What kinds of art are you into?

Have a good one


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

thank you all, this really works 
I just got 2 from this Ad alone
found some more forums too
experienceproject.com
2 reddit pages
steam game forums (2 games civ and final fantasy XIV)

I hadn't touched these yet

theologyweb.com
http://forums.psychcentral.com/ (not sure if this forum is as populated as sas)
secondlife.com and gaiaonline.com (not sure)
crunchyroll.com
neogaf.com
some other gaming and anime forums

It's tiresome


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

michael1 said:


> if you have tried all of those forums and haven't had success, consider how you present yourself as you have pretty much covered most of the mainstream bits of internet where people loiter around
> 
> it's abit formal and overbearing, having so much detail, looks like a CV (resume for american) for friends. as far as i can tell this is not a tactic that humanoids appreciate in this context.
> 
> --- communication ends ---


Disagree entirely. 
He covers all of the interests/hobbies that any sane and experienced person should list in an ad where they're seeking friends/ relationships/ meet ups. Doing so will filter out the people who have nothing in common with him, and speed up the process.

I've posted similar "ads" or introductions and always have great success. I'm talking dozens of replies each time and over 13 successful meet ups just this year.

It may be awkward for some people to understand, but you do have to *sell* yourself if you are looking for something certain online, like friendship or people to meet up with. People want to know your basic personality and hobbies; if his "ad" was shorter, he could expect even less replies, since "sup im a guy lets talk and be friends" is not exactly a strong selling point. No one would come out of the woodwork just to take a chance in the dark on some stranger, and hit him up for random conversation to see if things click. It's actually lacking detail, if anything. See the other thread: "SAS Make Friends Thread" where quite a few people go into very lengthy description of who they are and what they enjoy, and more importantly what type of friends they are hoping for.

And yeah, it basically is a resume for friendship. It is what it is; no shame in it. Majority of people are on here in desperate attempts to make friends or be a part of a community; only difference is they are passive and try to be subtle about making friends, acting like they don't care. Not true, considering people have thousands of posts and tend to spend most of their free time on here mingling


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

interesting reply, something to think about
i think i will, however, remain too stubborn to be ok with making a resume for friends, as we're now calling it, but eh, more fool me.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd be happy to skype and will add you.


----------

